# 12" Laufrad zu klein - "normales" 16" zum Laufrad umbauen?



## DH-Schlumpf (28. März 2014)

Huhu !

Unserer Motte wird ihr 12" Laufrad zu klein (strider) und bei den Strecken und Geschwindigkeiten die sie mag auch zu "flatterig". 

Nun überlgen wir ein 16" Rad zu kaufen und die Kurbeln abzumontieren um es weiter als Laufrad nutzen zu können. Pedalieren klappt nicht so ganz und muss mit 2 3/4 jahren auch noch nicht ;-) 
ich liebäugle mit einem Cube Kid 16. 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen "umbauten"? Taugt das zwecks der Geometrie?


----------



## trifi70 (28. März 2014)

Es gibt sowas in 14" (BMW Kids Bike, Coolproducts Rennrad), mal die Suche benutzen. Ist relativ schwer als Laufrad.

Würde ein passendes gebrauchtes LR erstehen und wenn sie dann später Rad fährt, dieses wieder verkaufen. Machst Du kaum Verlust und es erfüllt den Zweck perfekt. Ein 16er ohne Kurbel ist nur ein (IMHO fauler) Kompromiss: schwer, zu hoch (Sitzhöhe kann für dieses Alter kaum passen). Das verleidet den Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (28. März 2014)

Von Earlyrider gibt es ein 14" Laufrad. Ist das evtl. groß genug?


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (28. März 2014)

oh das early ist ja hübsch .. der preis allerdings auch 

die "umabau" bikes hab ich mir schon angeguckt die sind echt alle sackeschwer :/
was die größe angeht seh ich weniger ein problem - sie ist für ihr alter sehr groß und hat vor allem lange beine


----------



## trifi70 (28. März 2014)

Wie lang? Unsere knapp 5jährige (auch nicht klein gewachsen) hat den Sattel am CNOC 16 kaum raus. Das mit Sattel ganz unten als Laufrad zu benutzen wäre für sie zwar jetzt möglich, aber vor einem Jahr mit Sicherheit nicht. Die Sitzhöhe beim Laufrad sollte etwas geringer als die Innenbeinlänge sein.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (28. März 2014)

körpergröße hab ich nicht nachgemessen (kleidergröße 104)  IBL 39cm


----------



## trifi70 (28. März 2014)

Ist wirklich recht lang fürs Alter. Trotzdem, es wird schwierig sein, ein 16" Rad zu finden, wo der Sattel so tief runter geht. Zum CNOC 16 fehlen noch Minimum 5 cm, eher 7. Man kann mit einer anderen Sattel/Stütz-Kombi noch etwas tricksen, trotzdem sehe ich das für diese Saison nicht.


----------



## endorphini (29. März 2014)

Also nachdem unsere 8Jährige der 4Jährigen ab und zu noch das 12" Rothan abschwätzt dachte ich neulich auch mal über ein 20" Laufrad nach.

Das generelle Problem sehe ich beim Umbau von Fahrrädern zu Laufrädern im zu kurzen Rahmen.
Bei 20" bieten BMX Rahmen eine Vielzahl an Längen bei immer ähnlicher Höhe.

Wenn ein 16" als Fahrrad passt ist es als Laufrad noch zu groß/hoch.
Wenn es dann als Laufrad passt, ist es zu kurz.
Kann sein dass die Länge per Vorbau noch zu kompensieren wäre, bei den 16 Zöllern sind halt oft dünnere Lenker verbaut und ein anderer Vorbau dafür schwer bis gar nicht zu bekommen. Evtl aber per Blecheinlage zu beheben.

Zu der IBL 39cm:
Ein sehr niedriges 16" ist das Kania und das hat eine Mindestsattelhöhe von 45cm.

Und von den Earlyriders hätte ich schon lange eins für die Kleine bestellt, wenn die eine Bremse hätten (wir wohnen am Berg).

Tschö,
Jörg


----------

